# Il Milan è su Diego Lopez del Real Madrid.



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.

Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.



33 anni a novembre, ma se abbiamo l'intenzione di puntare su Perin o Gori tra qualche anno, Diego Lopez va benissimo. Attualmente è ancora una saracinesca e da le piste ad Abbiati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.



Preferivo Perin o Schuffet per l'eta, ma se arrivasse lui sarei contenta non mi dispiace affatto è tanto scarso non è anzi.


----------



## MisterBet (5 Agosto 2014)

Per rendimento uno dei migliori portieri degli ultimi anni, sarebbe un upgrade assurdo rispetto ai morti viventi che abbiamo ora...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.


Con l'ingaggio che chiederà ci paghiamo il cartellino di qualcuno più giovane.
Forte eh, fortissimo... però più per squadre che vogliono vincere subito.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Agosto 2014)

Evidentemente la società si è accorta che Agazzi non è all'altezza, peccato. Dubito che arriverà Diego Lopez, ma se così fosse ben venga, nonostante l'età.


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2014)

Forte si, ma andrà bene per 2, 3 anni massimo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Forte si, ma andrà bene per 2, 3 anni massimo!



Beh 2-3 anni vanno bene poi vediamo di che pasta è fatta Gori, se prendiamo lui siamo ok per 2/3 anni e poi valutiamo.


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2014)

Prendere lui SOLO se cacciamo due soldi per cerci, senno da prendere perin e ciao


----------



## Heaven (5 Agosto 2014)

Preferirei Scuffett e Perin, ma Diego Lopez sarebbe oro per la situazione in cui siamo...


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Evidentemente la società si è accorta che Agazzi non è all'altezza, peccato. Dubito che arriverà Diego Lopez, ma se così fosse ben venga, nonostante l'età.



peccato per chi, per agazzi ? 

spiace per lui ma fino a un certo punto. 
se vedono che non è in grado di stare al milan inutile tenerlo lì anche se è appena arrivato. 

situazione che ricorda quella di acerbi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.



E' forte forte. L'unico neo l'età. Aldilà di questo è da prendere.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> peccato per chi, per agazzi ?
> 
> spiace per lui ma fino a un certo punto.
> se vedono che non è in grado di stare al milan inutile tenerlo lì anche se è appena arrivato.
> ...



Spiace per lui, ma che non fosse da Milan, nemmeno da questo Milan, lo si DOVEVA sapere prima di fargli firmare un contratto fino al 2017.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Spiace per lui, ma che non fosse da Milan, nemmeno da questo Milan, lo si DOVEVA sapere prima di fargli firmare un contratto fino al 2017.



Se prende meno di 1 milione di euro, è un operazione che ci sta, insomma, come contropartita per recuperare un paio di milioncini va sempre bene...


----------



## Denni90 (5 Agosto 2014)

sarebbe una ottima mossa... alla fine anche se fa 33 anni in novembra un portiere ormai arriva senza problemi fino a 37 anni ... ovvio che c'è da vedere come ci arriva però tanta roba al posto di agazzi...


----------



## EccezZziunale (5 Agosto 2014)

Ancora insistiamo con questi ultra trentenni? BASTA!!!
Sarà anche bravo ma quanto dura? Preferisco a questo punto tenermi quelli che ho che sperperare soldi per niente.


----------



## Tahva (5 Agosto 2014)

sono d'accordo a prenderlo solo se si acquista il cartellino di un giovane e lo si lascia giocare titolare in qualche squadra. Ciò detto, è più forte di tutti i nostri attuali portieri sommati...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

*Ag Lopez:" Diego Lopez al Milan? nessuno mi ha contattato, ha tre anni di contratto con il Real Madrid".*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Lopez:" Diego Lopez al Milan? nessuno mi ha contattato, ha tre anni di contratto con il Real Madrid".*



Vabbè, quel che dicono i procuratori è relativo. Fanno il gioco delle parti.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

Mi va benone pure lui, rendiamoci conto che Abbiati ormai è solo una riserva e gli altri due non sono da Milan, uno almeno per ora l'altro di certo mai


----------



## aleslash (5 Agosto 2014)

Sarebbe una buona operazione finalmente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Lopez:" Diego Lopez al Milan? nessuno mi ha contattato, ha tre anni di contratto con il Real Madrid".*


Sarebbe sicuramente un'operazione piu' che vantaggiosa,considerando chi abbiamo ora in porta.Speriamo bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Lopez:" Diego Lopez al Milan? nessuno mi ha contattato, ha tre anni di contratto con il Real Madrid".*


Dopo che non siamo riusciti a prendere Perin, non credo più a nulla.


----------



## Dexter (5 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Con l'ingaggio che chiederà ci paghiamo il cartellino di qualcuno più giovane.
> Forte eh, fortissimo... però più per squadre che vogliono vincere subito.


Esatto. Ennesima operazione "sbagliata".


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2014)

Con l'arrivo di Navas una sua partenza è effettivamente possibile. Ci spero fortemente, anche se so che è meglio non illudersi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan ha trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez in prestito, il Monaco insiste per il portiere e lo preleverebbe a titolo definitivo dal Real Madrid.*


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Agosto 2014)

In prestito sarebbe un colpaccio


----------



## aleslash (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Diego Lopez in prestito per quest'anno e Perin a titolo definitivo nel 2015


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Che finalmente potremmo contare su un portiere decente?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Ma non rompano il bip sti monegaschi, dai speriamo bene


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto. Bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Speriamo bene! Sarebbe tanta roba per noi rispetto a quelli che abbiamo ora !


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2014)

quindi più tempo passa dalla chiusura più sarà improbabile che arrivi.

chiudere subito la trattativa e portare diego lopez a Milanello, grazie.


----------



## aleslash (5 Agosto 2014)

"Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" chi partirebbe? Agazzi?vengo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



beh, a questo punto l'operazione è perfetta: un anno di prestito con la porta blindata e poi dal prossimo anno dentro Perin. Se tutto va in porto... good job


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



dispiacerebbe....preferirei Perin a titolo definitivo!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" chi partirebbe? Agazzi?vengo



Più probabile Gabriel in prestito


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Agosto 2014)

Eh sarebbe, almeno qui in Italia, capace di farci fare un enorme salto di qualità. L'hanno scorso ho seguito molto il real e lui è stato pauroso.


----------



## Pessotto (5 Agosto 2014)

Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto, quindi penso non arriverà


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Un prestito lo accoglierei a braccia aperte,sarebbe uno dei migliori della Serie A.
A patto che il prossimo anno si investa in un portiere,però.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un prestito lo accoglierei a braccia aperte,sarebbe uno dei migliori della Serie A.
> A patto che il prossimo anno *si investa in un portiere*,però.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



.


----------



## Denni90 (5 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> beh, a questo punto l'operazione è perfetta: un anno di prestito con la porta blindata e poi dal prossimo anno dentro Perin. Se tutto va in porto... good job



nn dovevi scriverlo!! adesso milan channel lo legge e fa annullare subito tutto!! ahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un prestito lo accoglierei a braccia aperte,sarebbe uno dei migliori della Serie A.
> A patto che il prossimo anno si investa in un portiere,però.



magari fa bene e lo riscattiamo, il real se riesce con keylor navas non avrà più bisogno di lui..


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Eh no.
Non si dice che "filtra fiducia"... ma il ben piu famoso "filtra un cauto ottimismo"

Comunque sul valore del portiere non si discute.
Dipende dal ingaggio e di come lo prendiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ed il Real Madrid hanno trovato l'accordo per Diego Lopez: prestito. L'unico ostacolo è rappresentato dal Monaco, altro club interessato al portiere. Ma il club del Principato segue anche Romero. Dall'ambiente rossonero filtra fiducia per la chiusura positiva della trattativa. *



Sto Monaco...hanno tanti soldi andassero a prendere un altro e che balle...


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Monaco...hanno tanti soldi andassero a prendere un altro e che balle...



Per ora non vedo un mercato proprio da folli, guarda la rosa del Monaco, niente a che vedere con i padroni di PSG, City, Chelsea etc etc


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che arrivi, così poniamo fine al ventennio. [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che arrivi, così poniamo fine al ventennio. [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Sbarco in Sicilia sta a Diego Lopez come i 20 anni del fasciamo ad Abbiati nel Milan


----------



## S T B (5 Agosto 2014)

in prestito sarebbe un affare... ma mi sembra troppo bello


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Agosto 2014)

finalmente un portiere...speriamo


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2014)

io ho un po paura quando andiamo a prendere giocatori del real... poi ho il timore che ci scappi una parola su elsha o de scglio...


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: ok dal Real per il prestito, si tratta sull'ingaggio del giocatore, ma attenzione al Monacò. Fase calda.*


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *



Viene, viene!!!


----------



## James Watson (5 Agosto 2014)

mi sento male, tre operazioni di mercato in un giorno da quanto tempo non si vedevano!?

Indossare la maglietta di Sheva oggi dopo 5 anni è servito a qualcosa!


----------



## Dexter (5 Agosto 2014)

Ma perchè il Real ci presta gratis Diego Lopez che è uno dei migliori portieri al mondo? Con Casillas che fa schifo e Navas che è tutto da vedere in una big? O gli diamo una prelazione su qualche nostro giocatore o boh,c'è sotto qualcosa.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi sento male, tre operazioni di mercato in un giorno da quanto tempo non si vedevano!?
> 
> Indossare la maglietta di Sheva oggi dopo 5 anni è servito a qualcosa!



Sheva.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sheva.





P.S: Non ci credo che arriva...Cioè...No dai..Sarebbe un sogno!


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè il Real ci presta gratis Diego Lopez che è uno dei migliori portieri al mondo? Con Casillas che fa schifo e Navas che è tutto da vedere in una big? O gli diamo una prelazione su qualche nostro giocatore o boh,c'è sotto qualcosa.



Casillas è intoccabile all'interno dello spogliatoio per cui resta per forza e Navas in Spagna gode di buona considerazione per cui l'hanno preso come secondo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *


Io ci credo poco, però se arriva lui, insieme ad una punta di livello potremmo competere per lo scudo. Inzaghi non avrà più scuse.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Agosto 2014)

> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato.


Spero arrivi. Sarebbe finalmente un acquisto serio e che rafforza davvero la squadra.


----------



## andre (5 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo poco, però se arriva lui, insieme ad una punta di livello potremmo competere per lo scudo. Inzaghi non avrà più scuse.



La rosa è uguale a quella dell'anno scorso praticamente...


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Andrà al monaco visto l'ingaggio. Certo se accetta la nostra destinazione è da rispettare, prima di tutto perchè sarebbe un colpaccio, ed inoltre per la "persona" che sarebbe.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo poco, però se arriva lui, insieme ad una punta di livello potremmo competere per lo scudo. Inzaghi non avrà più scuse.



Per poter parlare di scudetto, secondo me, servirebbe anche un bel centrocampista. E un terzino (non Armero).


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *



e allora va al monaco..


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Andrà al monaco visto l'ingaggio. Certo se accetta la nostra destinazione è da rispettare, prima di tutto perchè sarebbe un colpaccio, ed inoltre per la "persona" che sarebbe.



ma quale scudetto suvvia. L'eccitazione post addio di robinho e costant non deve far dimenticare, che ce ne sarebbero altri 6 da cedere, tutti pessimi e ovviamente rimpiazzandoli adeguatamente, non con scarti o giocatori mediocri.


----------



## Butcher (6 Agosto 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> La rosa è uguale a quella dell'anno scorso praticamente...



E con un Taarabt in meno, al momento.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per poter parlare di scudetto, secondo me, servirebbe anche un bel centrocampista. E un terzino (non Armero).


Vero, però sono anche del parere che la Juve l'anno prossimo non farà il campionato stellare e forse Napoli e Roma potrebbero giocarsela. Però con una punta di livello ed un signor portiere già potremmo mettere paura a qualche big italiana (anche perchè la nostra difesa centrale non penso sia affatto scarsa per "questo" campionato italiano). Ma ripeto, ci credo poco, però da tifoso ho un 1% di speranza, altrimenti il topic non lo vedrei proprio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma quale scudetto suvvia. L'eccitazione post addio di robinho e costant non deve far dimenticare, che ce ne sarebbero altri 6 da cedere, tutti pessimi e ovviamente rimpiazzandoli adeguatamente, non con scarti o giocatori mediocri.


Ma attualmente no, ho detto con un portiere ed una punta di livello eh. Adesso siamo sempre una squadra di metà-bassa classifica, purtroppo.


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Agosto 2014)

Ingaggio mostruoso ma upgrade.

Però che geni in società, abbiamo tre portieri a libro paga e nessun titolare.

Bha.


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ingaggio mostruoso ma upgrade.
> 
> Però che geni in società, abbiamo tre portieri a libro paga e nessun titolare.
> 
> Bha.



come se Agazzi gia non si conosceva..c'era proprio bisogno di prenderlo e di valutarlo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> come se Agazzi gia non si conosceva..c'era proprio bisogno di prenderlo e di valutarlo?



Purtroppo era gratis quindi Galliani non ha resistito..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *



Pure il Monaco ci si mette, ovvio che se deve scegliere va da loro hanno le coppe e lo prendono a titolo definitivo, noi senza coppe e solo in prestito.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan sta trattando con l'agente di Diego Lopez i dettagli del possibile contratto. Il Monaco ha offerto uno stipendio più elevato. *


È uno dei portieri più forti al momento.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *



era troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Agosto 2014)

admin ha scritto:


> *secondo il corriere della sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per diego lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *


cvd.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *


Mai una gioia


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *



Era più facile prendere Reina mi sa


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *


Non me lo aspettavo


----------



## colcuoresivince (6 Agosto 2014)

Io lo prenderei per 3 anni tutta la vita, è un ottimo portiere e ci farebbe fare un bel salto di qualità


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, sfuma l'ipotesi prestito per Diego Lopez. Il portiere vuole un contratto di 3 anni. *



*Intrigo Diego Lopez: secondo Marca il Milan e Real sono in fase avanzata della trattativa. Monaco fuori dai giochi. Secondo il giornalista Nicolò Schira, invece, il portiere avrebbe detto si ai rossoneri e dunque arriverebbe in prestito per un anno. Di avviso diverso Monica Colombo, che invece afferma che il giocatore avrebbe detto no al prestito.*


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

ovviamente 3 anni di contratto li diamo a tutti i cessazzi in rosa, se trattiamo uno buono , una volta ogni tanto, no.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intrigo Diego Lopez: secondo Marca il Milan e Real sono in fase avanzata della trattativa. Monaco fuori dai giochi. Secondo il giornalista Nicolò Schira, invece, il portiere avrebbe detto si ai rossoneri e dunque arriverebbe in prestito per un anno. Di avviso diverso Monica Colombo, che invece afferma che il giocatore avrebbe detto no al prestito.*



Strano, nessuna delle nostre trattative si trasforma in un intrigo. Di solito va tutto liscio come l'olio e pulito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intrigo Diego Lopez: secondo Marca il Milan e Real sono in fase avanzata della trattativa. Monaco fuori dai giochi. Secondo il giornalista Nicolò Schira, invece, il portiere avrebbe detto si ai rossoneri e dunque arriverebbe in prestito per un anno. Di avviso diverso Monica Colombo, che invece afferma che il giocatore avrebbe detto no al prestito.*


 Ma prendiamo a titolo definitivo, fa bene a non accettare il prestito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intrigo Diego Lopez: secondo Marca il Milan e Real sono in fase avanzata della trattativa. Monaco fuori dai giochi. Secondo il giornalista Nicolò Schira, invece, il portiere avrebbe detto si ai rossoneri e dunque arriverebbe in prestito per un anno. Di avviso diverso Monica Colombo, che invece afferma che il giocatore avrebbe detto no al prestito.*


 Ma prendiamo a titolo definitivo, fa bene a non accettare il prestito.


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intrigo Diego Lopez: secondo Marca il Milan e Real sono in fase avanzata della trattativa. Monaco fuori dai giochi. Secondo il giornalista Nicolò Schira, invece, il portiere avrebbe detto si ai rossoneri e dunque arriverebbe in prestito per un anno. Di avviso diverso Monica Colombo, che invece afferma che il giocatore avrebbe detto no al prestito.*


Nicolò Schira è molto affidabile, però conoscendo Galliani tutto potrebbe saltare


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira è molto affidabile, però conoscendo Galliani tutto potrebbe saltare



Chi è? Non lo conosco.


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Chi è? Non lo conosco.


È un giornalista che qualche anno fa stava con Criscitiello, adesso è reporter di panorama e vicedirettore di un sito sulla serie b


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

*Nuovi dettagli sull'operazione sempre da Nicolò Schira:Il Monaco aveva offerto un triennale a 5 milioni di euro a stagione per il portiere spagnolo, ma il Milan tramite Bronzetti ha trovato l'intesa con Florentino Perez*


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> È un giornalista che qualche anno fa stava con Criscitiello, adesso è reporter di panorama e vicedirettore di un sito sulla serie b



Ho capito, grazie mille!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nuovo dettagli sull'operazione sempre da Nicolò Schira:Il Monaco aveva offerto un triennale a 5 milioni di euro a stagione per il portiere spagnolo, ma il Milan tramite Bronzetti ha trovato l'intesa con Fiorentino Perez*



Un intrigo........




come al solito.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ovviamente 3 anni di contratto li diamo a tutti i cessazzi in rosa, se trattiamo uno buono , una volta ogni tanto, no.



Esatto


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Esatto


Se avessimo una società seria penserei che questa mossa è stata fatta attendendo l'anno prossimo per prendere perin


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *


Preferisco pure io a titolo definito, spero veramente arrivi perchè sono anni che non abbiamo un vero portiere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ovviamente 3 anni di contratto li diamo a tutti i cessazzi in rosa, se trattiamo uno buono , una volta ogni tanto, no.



Il problema è comprarlo..


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



Se ha rifiutato un triennale dal Monaco di sicuro non vieni qui per un anno IMHO


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *


Bene cosi, anche se mi dispiace per Perin


----------



## Love (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



Avrei preferito prestito annuale e l'anno prossimo Perin...però va bene anche cosi...diego lopez è un gran portiere...a novembre fa 33 anni e per un portiere non sono tanti...per intenderci abbiamo abbiati che ha 37 anni...che lopez ce lo teniamo fino ai 35 anni non penso sia una catastrofe....


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito prestito annuale e l'anno prossimo Perin...però va bene anche cosi...diego lopez è un gran portiere...a novembre fa 33 anni e per un portiere non sono tanti...per intenderci abbiamo abbiati che ha 37 anni...che lopez ce lo teniamo fino ai 35 anni non penso sia una catastrofe....



Abbiamo contattato un ottimo portiere. Anche se avrei preferito Perin capisco che non si voglia trasferire in prestito.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

Perin mi sembra un Agazzi 2. Diego Lopez è di tutt'altro livello.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



speriamo bene! Sarebbe il primo portiere di livello dal miglior Dida. Quindi diciamo dal 2005 ad oggi.


----------



## Love (6 Agosto 2014)

una volta tanto siamo tutti d'accordo sulla bravura del giocatore che il Milan sta trattando...


----------



## Milo (6 Agosto 2014)

Arriva Diego lopez in prestito e cediamo per un paio di milioni agazzi al Sassuolo.

Sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



Se c'è veramente l'interesse del Monaco non sono per nulla fiducioso. In un'ipotetica asta non abbiamo nessuna speranza, offriranno sempre più di noi, sia al giocatore che al Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se c'è veramente l'interesse del Monaco non sono per nulla fiducioso. In un'ipotetica asta non abbiamo nessuna speranza, offriranno sempre più di noi, sia al giocatore che al Real.



Il Monaco dovrebbe prendere Romero.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



Diego Lopez è nettamente più forte di Casilias. Con lui si può fare benissimo un bel biennio almeno. E poi puntare su Gori (che secondo me diventa forte).


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Agosto 2014)

Magari, spero in una doppia operazione a titolo definitivo Diego Lopez - Agazzi


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Abbiamo contattato un ottimo portiere. Anche se avrei preferito Perin capisco che non si voglia trasferire in prestito.



Perin e Scuffet costano, Diego Lopez te lo tirano dietro tra un po' e nell'attuale condizione è ORO


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2014)

*Diego Lopez, appena saputo di doversi cercare una nuova squadra, ha risposto così ai dirigenti blancos: "Sono il migliore e lo sapete, ma farò ciò che dite".*


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez, appena saputo di doversi cercare una nuova squadra, ha risposto così ai dirigenti blancos: "Sono il migliore e lo sapete, ma farò ciò che dite".*



Vieni da noi e il popolo rossonero ti amerà


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *


Nessun cenno al prezzo del cartellino..


----------



## aleslash (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez, appena saputo di doversi cercare una nuova squadra, ha risposto così ai dirigenti blancos: "Sono il migliore e lo sapete, ma farò ciò che dite".*


Diego vieni da noi


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Nessun cenno al prezzo del cartellino..



0


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Agosto 2014)

Appena lessi di Navas al Real Madrid pensai immediatamente all'ipotesi di Casillas al Milan. Ho sbagliato portiere, non operazione di mercato. Mossa illogica da parte del Real privarsi del titolare delle ultime due stagioni per tenersi un giocatore palesemente finito(Casillas) e uno tutto da verificare ad alti livelli(Navas). Ma è chiaro che Casillas abbia anche un peso "politico" in quella società e che dunque non possa muoversi da lì...Meglio per noi che finalmente possiamo prendere un portiere di assoluto valore. Per quello che ha mostrato negli ultimi due anni è da top 5 a livello europeo. E rispetto ad Abbiati è un upgrade spaventoso.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez, appena saputo di doversi cercare una nuova squadra, ha risposto così ai dirigenti blancos: "Sono il migliore e lo sapete, ma farò ciò che dite".*



Prendere Diego Lopez significa non cominciare ogni partita con una paura fottuta ogni volta che leggono il primo nome della formazione del Milan. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez è nettamente più forte di Casilias. Con lui si può fare benissimo un bel biennio almeno. E poi puntare su Gori (che secondo me diventa forte).



Su Diego concordo e su Gori speriamo anche perchè Scuffet lo prenderanno club più ricchi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sono cambiati i termini. Niente più prestito. Il Real e il giocatore vogliono la cessione a titolo definitivo. E per il Milan NON sarebbe un problema. Ora si lavora sull'ingaggio e sulla distanza tra la domanda e l'offerta. L'accordo potrebbe essere trovato a 2,5 milioni di euro, più bonus, a stagione per 3 anni. Si continua a trattare. *



E il cartellino quanto costa? Giusto per curiosità, basta che lo prendiamo.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez, appena saputo di doversi cercare una nuova squadra, ha risposto così ai dirigenti blancos: "Sono il migliore e lo sapete, ma farò ciò che dite".*



.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2014)

Operazione che tra cartellino e ingaggio costerà più di Perin,Schuffet o chi volete voi. E' un portiere che serve al Napoli,alla Roma,all'Arsenal,al Liverpool,squadre fatte e finite che vogliono vincere nel breve. Noi siamo una squadra da rifondare,con sti vecchi saremo sempre al punto di partenza. Tra due anni dobbiamo cercare un nuovo portiere. Il valore del giocatore non è in discussione,per carità,forte è forte.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Operazione che tra cartellino e ingaggio costerà più di Perin,Schuffet o chi volete voi. E' un portiere che serve al Napoli,alla Roma,all'Arsenal,al Liverpool,squadre fatte e finite che vogliono vincere nel breve. Noi siamo una squadra da rifondare,con sti vecchi saremo sempre al punto di partenza. Tra due anni dobbiamo cercare un nuovo portiere. Il valore del giocatore non è in discussione,per carità,forte è forte.



Ma con Perin vai spendere un sacco di soldi di cartellino ed è probabilissimo che ti ritrovi con Agazzi 2, la vendetta.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Operazione che tra cartellino e ingaggio costerà più di Perin,Schuffet o chi volete voi. E' un portiere che serve al Napoli,alla Roma,all'Arsenal,al Liverpool,squadre fatte e finite che vogliono vincere nel breve. Noi siamo una squadra da rifondare,con sti vecchi saremo sempre al punto di partenza. Tra due anni dobbiamo cercare un nuovo portiere. Il valore del giocatore non è in discussione,per carità,forte è forte.



Bargiggia da Perin per fatto il prossimo anno


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con Perin vai spendere un sacco di soldi di cartellino ed è probabilissimo che ti ritrovi con Agazzi 2, la vendetta.


 Il giochino di Galliani è sempre lo stesso: gente a fine carriera che guadagna uno sproposito. Il Milan degli ultimi anni è fallito per colpa di queste operazioni. Ti fa 2 anni buoni e poi hai o sul groppone un ingaggio alto da sostenere o un vecchietto che va via a parametro 0 e per cui nessuno ti da' una lira. In termini numerici comunque Perin (che è un esempio,va bene anche un altro giovine) lo paghi uguale: 10 di cartellino e 1 di ingaggio ad es. per 3 anni,quindi 16 milioni. Triennale a Lopez da 2.5 sono 15 milioni più il cartellino che 2-3 costerà sicuri. Solo che il giovine se fa schifo lo rivendi a 4-5 almeno,guadagna poco e se ti va bene hai il portiere per 10 anni.


----------



## bargnani83 (6 Agosto 2014)

oggi d.lopez è un'altra categoria rispetto a perin(che a me non piace).detto questo d.lopez guadagna 4,5 mln di euro al real madrid io continuo a vederla un'operazione difficile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: Oggi ci sono stati contatti con il Real Madrid e con il suo procuratore, si tratta per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Operazione che tra cartellino e ingaggio costerà più di Perin,Schuffet o chi volete voi. E' un portiere che serve al Napoli,alla Roma,all'Arsenal,al Liverpool,squadre fatte e finite che vogliono vincere nel breve. Noi siamo una squadra da rifondare,con sti vecchi saremo sempre al punto di partenza. Tra due anni dobbiamo cercare un nuovo portiere. Il valore del giocatore non è in discussione,per carità,forte è forte.



Scuffet non si vuole muovere da Udine per crescere umanamente e professionalmente.
E all'Udinese va bene così per poterlo vendere a cifre assurde quando sarà il momento.


----------



## Stex (6 Agosto 2014)

3 anni con diego ci stanno, poi si spera l'esplosione di gori


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Agosto 2014)

praticamente l'ingaggio che prendeva robinho lo va a prendere lui. 

pace, almeno però ci sarà utile, a differenza di sbirulinho. 
mi sembra strano però che lui accetti di venire al milan, siamo una squadra derelitta.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> praticamente l'ingaggio che prendeva robinho lo va a prendere lui.
> 
> pace, almeno però ci sarà utile, a differenza di sbirulinho.
> mi sembra strano però che lui accetti di venire al milan, siamo una squadra derelitta.



E' pur sempre il Milan.
L'Inter prendeva fior fiori di giocatori quando andava male, così come la Juve.
E poi finchè li paghi va bene.
Quando la MLS diventerà importante come l'NBA si vedranno molto giocatori europei finire in America e la Champions League diventerà un Campionato Mondiale per Club accettando la MLS medesima.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Oggi ci sono stati contatti con il Real Madrid e con il suo procuratore, si tratta per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo.*




.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> praticamente l'ingaggio che prendeva robinho lo va a prendere lui.
> 
> pace, almeno però ci sarà utile, a differenza di sbirulinho.
> mi sembra strano però che lui accetti di venire al milan, siamo una squadra derelitta.



Però speriamo contestualmente di liberarci di Agazzi almeno.


----------



## runner (6 Agosto 2014)

secondo me vuole troppo di stipendio....

meglio Perin!!


----------



## Milo (6 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me vuole troppo di stipendio....
> 
> meglio Perin!!



Ogni squadra top ha il suo portiere con il suo ingaggio, parlo anche dell'italia.

Se cediamo agazzi ci sarà comunque un notevole risparmio, ma più notevole sarà il miglioramento tra i pali


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Agosto 2014)

Dai ragazzi...Diego Lopez è uno dei portieri più forte del mondo..Ma che ci frega a noi dell'ingaggio?2,5Mln se li merita tutti...E' fortissimo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> praticamente l'ingaggio che prendeva robinho lo va a prendere lui.
> 
> pace, almeno però ci sarà utile, a differenza di sbirulinho.
> mi sembra strano però che lui accetti di venire al milan, siamo una squadra derelitta.



Per me con tutti i limiti che abbiamo dobbiamo tornare in Champions League e sarò troppo ottimista io, ma penso che possiamo essere una sorpresa quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi...Diego Lopez è uno dei portieri più forte del mondo..Ma che ci frega a noi dell'ingaggio?2,5Mln se li merita tutti...E' fortissimo!



E poi 2,5 mi sembrano giustissimi.


----------



## ROQ (7 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E poi 2,5 mi sembrano giustissimi.



premeso questo, ma Ochoa ha firmato da qualche parte?


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



magari arrivasse lopez,sicuramente uno tra i 5 migliori portieri al mondo


----------



## aleslash (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *


Hanno dato 3 milioni a muntari e non ne vogliono dare 2/3 ad un portiere forte?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Hanno dato 3 milioni a muntari e non ne vogliono dare 2/3 ad un portiere forte?



Beh per un 32enne per me è abbastanza alto. Poi sempre meglio che giocare con Agazzi...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Agosto 2014)

ROQ ha scritto:


> premeso questo, ma Ochoa ha firmato da qualche parte?


Al Malaga


----------



## aleslash (7 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh per un 32enne per me è abbastanza alto. Poi sempre meglio che giocare con Agazzi...


A Essien pure ne hanno dati 2,5, un 82 strafinito, ma Diego Lopez è di un'altra categoria


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> A Essien pure ne hanno dati 2,5, un 82 strafinito, ma Diego Lopez è di un'altra categoria



Infatti sono tanti anche per lui. Ma magari venisse alla fine, tanto mica lo pago io...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per me con tutti i limiti che abbiamo dobbiamo tornare in Champions League e sarò troppo ottimista io, ma penso che possiamo essere una sorpresa quest'anno.



la Champions la vediamo col binocolo. 

per me ci sono almeno 5 squadre sopra di noi.


----------



## aleslash (7 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la Champions la vediamo col binocolo.
> 
> per me ci sono almeno 5 squadre sopra di noi.


Assolutamente d'accordo, dando per fatto(e non lo è) Diego Lopez, servirebbe urgentemente un centrocampista di qualità ed un'ala destro, oltre che un terzino vero(non armero)


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2014)

Con lui però avremmo un ottimo reparto difensivo, con due mosse giuste potremmo essere davvero una sorpresa del campionato


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



Comunque stiamo facendo una figura da barboni epocale. Stiamo elemosinando i vari portieri di riserva delle big. Reina, Diego Lopez... 
Mi sa che alla fine della fiera imploreremo Preziosi di prestarci Bizzarri


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



E diamogli questi 2,5 milioni, ci sono giocatore nel Milan che prendono il doppio e non sono manco "calciatori".


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



Sarebbe un grande colpo. Ma sarebbe molto strano che diego lopez scegliesse il milan. 
Il portiere campione d'europa viene dato a 0 e si dimezza lo stipendio?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un grande colpo. Ma sarebbe molto strano che diego lopez scegliesse il milan.
> Il portiere campione d'europa viene dato a 0 e si dimezza lo stipendio?



La cosa strana è proprio questa: Per quale oscuro motivo il Real dovrebbe regalarcelo? non parliamo di un Kakà qualunque.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Agosto 2014)

Forse perchè hanno già altri due portieri...e sarebbe solo fonte di inutili polemiche averne tre tutti di ottimo livello...


----------



## Dave (7 Agosto 2014)

Secondo Tuttosport Diego Lopez vuole un triennale da 4 milioni l'anno... Galliani ne ha offerti 2.5.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 Agosto 2014, il Milan ha l'accordo con il Real Madrid per Diego Lopez. Ma con il portiere è tira e molla per l'ingaggio. *



*Secondo il TuttoSport, Diego Lopez vorrebbe 4 milioni stagione...* lasciamolo dov'é!


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2014)

si potrebbe fare a 2.5 con bonus in caso (in questo momento impossibile) di qualificazione alla Champions.


----------



## aleslash (7 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Secondo Tuttosport Diego Lopez vuole un triennale da 4 milioni l'anno... Galliani ne ha offerto 2.5


I giocatori forti si pagano, noi 4 ne diamo a balotelli e mexes...
.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2014)

Ma si dai, riempiamo di soldi un trentatreenne


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Agosto 2014)

A 4 milioni annui assolutamente no, mi tengo Abbiati e Agazzi.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2014)

Ma perché questa società non mi da mai la sensazione di programmare uno straccio di futuro?


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Secondo Tuttosport Diego Lopez vuole un triennale da 4 milioni l'anno... Galliani ne ha offerti 2.5.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TuttoSport, Diego Lopez vorrebbe 4 milioni stagione...* lasciamolo dov'é!



Alla fine credo venga preso. Gli daranno meno di 4, inserendo qualche bonus.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2014)

"in spagna c'è una fiscalità diversa, non possiamo competere con i loro stipendi" (cit.)


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TuttoSport, Diego Lopez vorrebbe 4 milioni stagione...* lasciamolo dov'é!



Quando mai Tuttosport ci azzecca in fatto di notizie?

*Comunque secondo il Corriere della Sera fra domani e dopodomani è atteso l'agente di Diego Lopez a Forte dei Marmi per un incontro con Galliani.*


----------



## MisterBet (7 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TuttoSport, Diego Lopez vorrebbe 4 milioni stagione...* lasciamolo dov'é!



Tuttosport ergo gran balla...

Fino a 3 M è una buona presa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quando mai Tuttosport ci azzecca in fatto di notizie?
> 
> *Comunque secondo il Corriere della Sera fra domani e dopodomani è atteso l'agente di Diego Lopez a Forte dei Marmi per un incontro con Galliani.*



A me vanno bene pure 4 milioni. Si vende un altro cesso e si risparmia.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quando mai Tuttosport ci azzecca in fatto di notizie?
> 
> *Comunque secondo il Corriere della Sera fra domani e dopodomani è atteso l'agente di Diego Lopez a Forte dei Marmi per un incontro con Galliani.*



Ma basta con 'sto Forte dei Marmi  Un ufficio Galliani non ce l'ha?


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2014)

sembra che si tratti sulla base di un triennale a 2,5 mln a stagione... mentre lui ne vuole 4


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma basta con 'sto Forte dei Marmi  *Un ufficio Galliani non ce l'ha?*



Si a Forte dei Marmi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset per bocca di Bargiggia: "Il Milan è disposto ad offrire un triennale al portiere spagnolo, con un ingaggio di 2,5M netti a stagione. La situazione si può sbloccare nel week end"*


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset per bocca di Bargiggia: "Il Milan è disposto ad offrire un triennale al portiere spagnolo, con un ingaggio di 2,5M netti a stagione. La situazione si può sbloccare nel week end"*


*
Sempre Bargiggia ha fatto i nomi di Monaco e Liverpool come le più dirette concorrenti.*


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera fra domani e dopodomani è atteso l'agente di Diego Lopez a Forte dei Marmi per un incontro con Galliani.*



.


----------



## Frikez (7 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Sempre Bargiggia ha fatto i nomi di Monaco e Liverpool come le più dirette concorrenti.*



Il Liverpool ha appena venduto Reina per prendere Diego Lopez?? Mi sembra strano sinceramente, il Monaco è più probabile, anche se hanno già Subasic se non ricordo male.


----------



## Snake (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset per bocca di Bargiggia: "Il Milan è disposto ad offrire un triennale al portiere spagnolo, con un ingaggio di 2,5M netti a stagione. La situazione si può sbloccare nel week end"*



allora facciamo ciao ciao con la manina, secondo me squadre che gli danno 4 mil l'anno Diego Lopez le trova facilmente


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Liverpool ha appena venduto Reina per prendere Diego Lopez??* Mi sembra strano sinceramente, il Monaco è più probabile, anche se hanno già Subasic se non ricordo male.


Non sarebbe un cattivo affare eh.


----------



## madeinitaly (7 Agosto 2014)

Sarebbe anche l'ora che prendessimo un portiere decente, sicuramente meglio di Agazzi o Abbiati lo è quindi tanto da perdere non ne abbiamo.


----------



## Frikez (7 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe un cattivo affare eh.



E cosa ci guadagnano? Come livello siamo lì e in più hanno già il titolare che è Mignolet.

Diego Lopez o va al Monaco o finisce in qualche squadra spagnola tipo il Villareal, non ha tutto questo mercato IMHO


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset per bocca di Bargiggia: "Il Milan è disposto ad offrire un triennale al portiere spagnolo, con un ingaggio di 2,5M netti a stagione. La situazione si può sbloccare nel week end"*





Frikez ha scritto:


> E cosa ci guadagnano? Come livello siamo lì e in più hanno già il titolare che è Mignolet.
> 
> Diego Lopez o va al Monaco o finisce in qualche squadra spagnola tipo il Villareal, non ha tutto questo mercato IMHO



Ed è strano perchè è un gran portiere.


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *


----------



## aleslash (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *


Perin mi sembra irraggiungibile, mentre Valdés....è svincolato mannaggia


----------



## pennyhill (8 Agosto 2014)

Valdés ne avrà almeno per altri 3 mesi.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Agosto 2014)

Però Valdes con un annuale non sarebbe male...anche se non mi piace come portiere, però sarebbe intelligente poi prendere Perin per il 2015.


----------



## raducioiu (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *


Ma per carità, prendiamo Diego Lopez che è un giocatore vero e lasciamo stare le alternative.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2014)

Troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Valdés ne avrà almeno per altri 3 mesi.



speriamo bene... su Valdes infatti è proprio una sparata. Se va male con Diego Lopez ci dobbiamo ributtare su Perin.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



Lo prendiamo, lo prendiamo. Che poi le alternative presenterebbero maggiori intoppi. Perin per il cartellino e Valdes per l'ingaggio (superiore a quello di Diego).


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



Io spero arrivi, sarebbe la punta di diamante del nostro mercato a giudicare da quello che si sta profilando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



Diego Lopez chiede 4 milioni, a sto punto direi che è chiaro che NON vuole venire al Milan..


----------



## Albijol (8 Agosto 2014)

Perin chiederebbe molto di meno e si può rivendere a un prezzo maggiore se ripete le prestazioni dell'anno scorso...ma Galliani che ne capisce


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perin chiederebbe molto di meno e si può rivendere a un prezzo maggiore se ripete le prestazioni dell'anno scorso...ma Galliani che ne capisce



Poi cediamo Perin e chi cavolo prendiamo??? Aldilà che l'italiana valga si e no 1/4 di Lopez.


----------



## Pessotto (8 Agosto 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez chiede 4 milioni, a sto punto direi che è chiaro che NON vuole venire al Milan..



4M??? Dove l'hai letto?

Quanto prende ora al Real?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> 4M??? Dove l'hai letto?
> 
> Quanto prende ora al Real?



Più o meno quella cifra.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> 4M??? Dove l'hai letto?
> 
> Quanto prende ora al Real?




io l'ho letto sul tuttosport...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> 4M??? Dove l'hai letto?
> 
> Quanto prende ora al Real?



Mi pare sempre 4 milioni e ha altri tre anni di contratto


----------



## MisterBet (8 Agosto 2014)

Fino a 3 M glieli do tutta la vita...


----------



## Pessotto (8 Agosto 2014)

Se chiede 4 lo lascio a Madrid volentieri


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Se chiede 4 lo lascio a Madrid volentieri



Questo indubbiamente, certo acquistarlo significherebbe avere un portiere


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



Ragazzi questo sarebbe il portiere più forte della serie A. Superiore anche al super-fenomeno conclamato dell'Inter e a Buffon.


----------



## walter 22 (8 Agosto 2014)

Se lui chiede veramente 4 milioni il miglior dirigente del mondo il re del mercato gli farà un contratto di 3 milioni per tre anni, al lordo 18 milioni per un 33 enne, provare a prendere Scuffet è cosi complicato.
E' vero che sarebbe uno dei portieri migliori in serie A ma verrebbe solo a mettersi di lato qualcosina per la pensione e tra due-tre anni torneremo al punto di partenza, ma in quella famosa lista di 100 giovani di cui parlava il presidente (colui che ha vinto più di bernabeu) non c'erano portieri?


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Se lui chiede veramente 4 milioni il miglior dirigente del mondo il re del mercato gli farà un contratto di 3 milioni per tre anni, al lordo 18 milioni per un 33 enne, provare a prendere Scuffet è cosi complicato.
> E' vero che sarebbe uno dei portieri migliori in serie A ma verrebbe solo a mettersi di lato qualcosina per la pensione e tra due-tre anni torneremo al punto di partenza, ma in quella famosa lista di 100 giovani di cui parlava il presidente (colui che ha vinto più di bernabeu) non c'erano potieri?



Scuffett per questa stagione non si muove, mi sembra palese la cosa.


----------



## davoreb (8 Agosto 2014)

il portiere ci serve un biennale/triennale a 3 milioni andrebbe più che bene!!!! 

si manda gabriel in prestito, poi l'anno prossimo abbiati in pensione ed hai: 1. lopez 2. gabriel 3. agazzi (gori)

l'anno dopo si vede se uno tra gabriel e gori merita fiducia altrimenti prenoti perin


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *



.

Basta parlare a caso. Quotate le news che non si capisce una cippa quando si entra qua dentro.


----------



## walter 22 (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scuffett per questa stagione non si muove, mi sembra palese la cosa.


Con una buona offerta non penso che l'udinese non ci penserebbe, la famiglia dice che è meglio che resti a Udine ma il trasferimento sarebbe a Milano, ma noi ormai buone offerte non ne facciamo per nessuno.
Scuffet ha 18 anni e in questo milan potrebbe anche crescere perchè non ci sarebbe il peso della champions per un paio di anni, perchè pensare di tornarci il prossimo anno e quasi un'eresia.
Quindi secondo me strapagare un ingaggio per un 33 enne , anche se molto bravo, per arrivare sesti nelle più rosee previsioni non ha alcun senso. Continuiamo a fare gli errori che ci hanno portato in parte a questa situazione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Venerdì 8 Agosto 2014: Galliani domani (Sabato) proverà a chiudere per Diego Lopez. Nel caso in cui ci fossero degli intoppi, le alternative sono Perin o Valdes. *


Valdes?? Per carità.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Agosto 2014)

E' una follia a quelle cifre. Prendiamo Khedira per 4 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



E' uno dei portieri più forti del mondo. E' giustissimo che chieda uno stipendio medio alto. Anche 4 milioni non sarebbero uno scandalo. Scuffet e Perin sono due mega incognite. Prendo Diego Lopez tutta la vita.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Ci può stare dai un biennale a queste condizioni


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno dei portieri più forti del mondo. E' giustissimo che chieda uno stipendio medio alto. Anche 4 milioni non sarebbero uno scandalo. Scuffet e Perin sono due mega incognite. Prendo Diego Lopez tutta la vita.



Oh la, finalmente qualcuno che lo dice, a noi serve qualcuno di pronto, stop


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*





Jino ha scritto:


> Oh la, finalmente qualcuno che lo dice, a noi serve qualcuno di pronto, stop


Concordo. Il portiere deve essere una sicurezza.


----------



## aleslash (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*


Titolo definitivo? Quindi lo paghiamo? Incredibile...


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Il portiere deve essere una sicurezza.



Scuffett ha fatto sei mesi alla grande, stop, è un'incognita in tutti i sensi. Perin gioca titolare da anni ed è in grande crescita, si vede, però il salto in una grande spesso è tremendo e Mattia è sempre stato un giocatore mentalmente definito leggero in passato, altra incognita.

Qui vai a prendere il portiere titolare del Madrid, quello che ha panchinato Casillas e sei certo non abbia alcun timore a proteggere la porta a San Siro!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Ottimo acquisto, finalmente una sicurezza in porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Che poi è inutile continuare con sta storia "meglio scuffet e PERIN"

Ma avete capito che costano?????????????? Scuffet stava per essere venduto a 10 mln ragà.. Perin più o meon val e10/15... Noi non abbiamo MAI speso cifre folli per portieri quando avevamo i soldi. E lo facciamo ora? Maddai

Diego Lopez è stato titolare nel real degli ultimi 2 anni. Ma di che parliamo? Ha 32/33 anni mica 37, può ancora fare 2/3 anni a grandi livelli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



forza, blindiamo la porta!


----------



## Principe (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scuffett ha fatto sei mesi alla grande, stop, è un'incognita in tutti i sensi. Perin gioca titolare da anni ed è in grande crescita, si vede, però il salto in una grande spesso è tremendo e Mattia è sempre stato un giocatore mentalmente definito leggero in passato, altra incognita.
> 
> Qui vai a prendere il portiere titolare del Madrid, quello che ha panchinato Casillas e sei certo non abbia alcun timore a proteggere la porta a San Siro!



Vai a spendere per prendere un giocatore molto maturo per fare cosa ? Dove dobbiamo arrivare noi quest'anno ? Non abbiamo minimamente la squadra per arrivare terzi . Bisogna investire per il futuro , per il presente facciamo ridere punto e stop . Poi che oggi sia più una garanzia concordo , una garanzia OGGI dove siamo scarsi .


----------



## Frikez (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Meglio di niente, da noi non esiste la programmazione e gente come Scuffet e Perin finirà alla Juve e alla Roma nei prossimi anni, Diego Lopez è quello che possiamo permetterci e rispetto ai nostri è di un altro livello.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vai a spendere per prendere un giocatore molto maturo per fare cosa ? Dove dobbiamo arrivare noi quest'anno ? Non abbiamo minimamente la squadra per arrivare terzi . Bisogna investire per il futuro , per il presente facciamo ridere punto e stop . Poi che oggi sia più una garanzia concordo , una garanzia OGGI dove siamo scarsi .



Se mi fai scegliere tra:

Perin a 15, Scuffett a 10 (anche se non si muove, è fantamercato) o Lopez a 2,5 io oggi ti dico senza dubbio alcuno prendiamo lo spagnolo. Ripeto, dubbi zero.


----------



## Frikez (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se mi fai scegliere tra:
> 
> Perin a 15, Scuffett a 10 (anche se non si muove, è fantamercato) o Lopez a 2,5 io oggi ti dico senza dubbio alcuno prendiamo lo spagnolo. Ripeto, dubbi zero.



Se c'è un progetto prendi i primi 2 senza neanche pensarci, non tiri avanti con uno di 33 anni, ma conosciamo benissimo la nostra situazione per cui ben venga Diego Lopez.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Ottimo acquisto, 33 anni per un portiere non sono un'esagerazione. Adesso manca un terzino, centrocampista e prima punta


----------



## 666psycho (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se mi fai scegliere tra:
> 
> Perin a 15, Scuffett a 10 (anche se non si muove, è fantamercato) o Lopez a 2,5 io oggi ti dico senza dubbio alcuno prendiamo lo spagnolo. Ripeto, dubbi zero.



beh io prendo i primi due senza pensarci due secondi... poi lopez vuole 4 milioni per tre stagioni, che ti fanno 12 milioni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Fino a Martedi ancora  l'importnate è che arrivi, mi sembra troppo bello davvero.


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*



Io tecnicamente non so valutare lopez, l'ho visto un paio di partite e sinceramente non mi ha particolarmente colpito. I dati di fatto sono che lopez è il portiere campione d'europa, avrebbe uno stipendio ragionevole ed è meglio di tutti i nostri portieri messi insieme. 

Peccato per il ballo di portieri da società dilettantistica, essere in dubbio tra 2 è giusto e doveroso ma tra 4...


----------



## Principe (8 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh io prendo i primi due senza pensarci due secondi... poi lopez vuole 4 milioni per tre stagioni, che ti fanno 12 milioni...



Continuiamo pure a buttare via i soldi nel monte ingaggi ingaggiando giocatori senza futuro , siamo il cimitero degli elefanti , siamo una squadra senza futuro .


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, quotidiano madrileno, ci sarebbe l'accordo Milan-Real sulla base di 2.5 mln euro (acquisto a titolo definitivo). Vicino l'accordo Lopez-Milan, col Milan intento a soddisfare le richieste del portiere iberico, che dovrebbe avere lo stesso ingaggio di Madrid (2.5 mln). L'operazione dovrebbe essere definita entro martedì.*





dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io tecnicamente non so valutare lopez, l'ho visto un paio di partite e sinceramente non mi ha particolarmente colpito. I dati di fatto sono che lopez è il portiere campione d'europa, avrebbe uno stipendio ragionevole ed è meglio di tutti i nostri portieri messi insieme.



Non l'ho seguito molto lo scorso anno, a parte qualche higlights delle partite delle Real ogni tanto... però se cerchi sul tubo un video del suo rendimento nella scorsa stagione (probabilmente i video su youtube che riguardano i portieri sono gli unici affidabili) ti metti le mani nei capelli per quanto è bravo.


----------



## Aron (8 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Continuiamo pure a buttare via i soldi nel monte ingaggi ingaggiando giocatori senza futuro , siamo il cimitero degli elefanti , siamo una squadra senza futuro .




Il portiere è una cosa a parte.
Considero una follia fare per esempio un quadriennale da 3 milioni all'anno a un centrocampista di 32 anni, ma i portieri sono quelli col rendimento più duraturo. 
Uno come Diego Lopez ci sta benissimo in una squadra come la nostra, sarebbe il portiere più forte che abbiamo dai tempi del miglior Dida.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Marca.com, il Real Madrid vorrebbe vendere Diego Lopez alla svelta, precisamente entro il 12 agosto, data della Supercoppa Europea. Il Milan avrebbe offerto ai blancos 2,5 milioni, stessa cifra offerta al calciatore per l'ingaggio.*


----------



## aleslash (8 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca.com, il Real Madrid vorrebbe vendere Diego Lopez alla svelta, precisamente entro il 12 agosto, data della Supercoppa Europea. Il Milan avrebbe offerto ai blancos 2,5 milioni, stessa cifra offerta al calciatore per l'ingaggio.*


12 agosto? Ahahaha prima che chiuderanno la trattativa sarà 30 agosto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca.com, il Real Madrid vorrebbe vendere Diego Lopez alla svelta, precisamente entro il 12 agosto, data della Supercoppa Europea. Il Milan avrebbe offerto ai blancos 2,5 milioni, stessa cifra offerta al calciatore per l'ingaggio.*



Si può fare dai, al Real prende 1,8 non gli offriamo 2,5 e posto da titolare non poco.


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2014)

Io per concludere subito la trattativa aggiungerei un bonus in caso (improbabile) di champions.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno dei portieri più forti del mondo. E' giustissimo che chieda uno stipendio medio alto. Anche 4 milioni non sarebbero uno scandalo. Scuffet e Perin sono due mega incognite. Prendo Diego Lopez tutta la vita.



Perfetto. Se pensiamo a quanto hanno preso (rubato) o prendono certi bidoni al Milan e a quanti punti ti porta un portiere VERO a fine stagione, non sarebbe proprio uno scandalo dare 3 - 4 mln a Diego Lopez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: Domani incontro con l'agente del portiere.*


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Domani incontro con l'agente del portiere.*



Speriamo di presentarci contro la Lazio con questo e non col fascista


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo di presentarci contro la Lazio con questo e non col fascista



L'importante è che arrivi, dobbiamo fare il fretta perchè oggi leggevo dell'interesse pure da parte del Liverpool, io sono favorevole al suo arrivo assolutamente, sono anni che non abbiamo un portiere.


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Domani incontro con l'agente del portiere.*



con lui la difesa è quasi perfetta (se si cedesse abate per darmian sarebbe perfetta)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio, che conferma quanto origliato da un ragazzino alle spalle di Galliani al Forte dei Marmi, afferma: "Galliani domani incontra l'agente di Diego Lopez per chiudere l'ingaggio del portiere spagnolo"*


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, che conferma quanto origliato da un ragazzino alle spalle di Galliani al Forte dei Marmi, afferma: "Galliani domani incontra l'agente di Diego Lopez per chiudere l'ingaggio del portiere spagnolo"*



Ah beh, visto che fanno le trattative in riva al mare che cosa vuole? Ha una sede nuova di zecca da 30493943 m quadrati per parlare privamente. 

Galliani è ormai finito. Quanto lo odio.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)

Il giornale *El Confidencial *riporta che sul portiere *Diego Lopez del Real Madrid *ci sarebbero anche *Liverpool (che ha appena ceduto Pepe Reina al Bayern Monaco) e Napoli*. 

*A Liverpool il portiere potrebbe andare avanti a percepire un ingaggio pari a quello che prende ora al Real Madrid, mentre l'offerta del Milan è ferma a 2.5 netti. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il giornale *El Confidencial *riporta che sul portiere *Diego Lopez del Real Madrid *ci sarebbero anche *Liverpool (che ha appena ceduto Pepe Reina al Bayern Monaco) e Napoli*.
> 
> *A Liverpool il portiere potrebbe andare avanti a percepire un ingaggio pari a quello che prende ora al Real Madrid, mentre l'offerta del Milan è ferma a 2.5 netti. *



su Marca (giornale di Madrid) ho letto che al Real prende 2,5M netti e noi gli offriremmo la stessa cifra.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Continuate pure a schifare questo qui che ha panchinato Casillas da due stagioni ed è titolare del Real Madrid sognando giovani incognite stracostose quanto impossibili, non vi capisco tanto


----------



## Aragorn (8 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il giornale *El Confidencial *riporta che sul portiere *Diego Lopez del Real Madrid *ci sarebbero anche *Liverpool (che ha appena ceduto Pepe Reina al Bayern Monaco) e Napoli*.
> 
> *A Liverpool il portiere potrebbe andare avanti a percepire un ingaggio pari a quello che prende ora al Real Madrid, mentre l'offerta del Milan è ferma a 2.5 netti. *



E cosa se ne fa il Liverpool ? non basta già Mignolet ?


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E cosa se ne fa il Liverpool ? non basta già Mignolet ?



Mignolet finisce in panca mi sa se prendono Lopez


----------



## Aragorn (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mignolet finisce in panca mi sa se prendono Lopez



In quel caso potrebbe sempre venire lui a Milano


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il giornale *El Confidencial *riporta che sul portiere *Diego Lopez del Real Madrid *ci sarebbero anche *Liverpool (che ha appena ceduto Pepe Reina al Bayern Monaco) e Napoli*.
> 
> *A Liverpool il portiere potrebbe andare avanti a percepire un ingaggio pari a quello che prende ora al Real Madrid, mentre l'offerta del Milan è ferma a 2.5 netti. *



Dubito che il Liverpool punti Diego Lopez, forse il Napoli. Comunque noi o lo prendiamo domani dopo l'incontro con l'agente altrimenti non viene secondo me.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> In quel caso potrebbe sempre venire lui a Milano



Dubito, per l'appunto ha un cartellino da pagare, mentre Lopez vista anche l'età ha un costo limitato in questo senso


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Agosto 2014)

Se va al Napoli siamo degli incompetenti...


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *


Forzaaaa!!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *



Mi hai anticipato di qualche secondo ahaha

Speriamo bene ragà. Avere un portiere del genere al posto del fascista è tanta roba.

Comunque di Marzio ha cannnato molto questa estate, speriamo che non porti sfiga pure questa volta eh


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*



Ma come triennale? Poi non ci sono i soldi...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Agosto 2014)

Non mi sembra vero dai tempi del peggior dida in porta solo incubi, potremmo ritrovarci a pochi spicci col miglior portiere del campionato!


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2014)

Ottimo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] 
Incominiamo a quotare le ultime news che vengono scritte. Sono stanco di ripeterlo. Altrimenti una settimana di ban. Non si capisce mai un corno quando si entra qui dentro.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*



.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *



Sono tipo 10 punti in piu in campionato. Ottimo.


----------



## colcuoresivince (8 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono tipo 10 punti in piu in campionato. Ottimo.



Sarebbe un colpaccio sia per le cifre che per il valore del giocatore, finalmente un portiere degno di questo nome!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *



Daje!


----------



## Tobi (8 Agosto 2014)

Tra i primi 5 al mondo.
Speriamo possa garantire 3 anni ad alti livelli


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*



a 0 è un colpaccio clamoroso. 

adesso però vediamo di non sforare con l'ingaggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a 0 è un colpaccio clamoroso.
> 
> adesso però vediamo di non sforare con l'ingaggio.



Per quanto mi riguarda, vanno bene pure 3,5-4 milioni all'anno per 3 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

Tra l'altro Diego Lopez sarebbe il nostro primo giocatore tra i migliori al Mondo nel proprio ruolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Diego Lopez sarebbe il nostro primo giocatore tra i migliori al Mondo nel proprio ruolo.



Vabbè ora non esageriamo, è un ottimo portiere ma non un fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*



.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ora non esageriamo, è un ottimo portiere ma non un fenomeno.



Secondo me ti sbagli di grosso.Diego Lopez è proprio un fenomeno.Lo scorso anno il Real l'ho visto giocare un sacco di volte...Ti garantisco che è tra i primi 3 portieri più forti del globo.
Gli metto davanti Neur e Courtois e basta.

E' molto meglio dei vari Cech e Buffon (Che vengono chiamati fenomeni ancora oggi!)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, nelle ultime ore ci sono stati dei contatti tra il Milan ed il Real Madrid per il portiere Diego Lopez. Galliani e Perez ne stanno parlando. Il Milan vuole ingaggiarlo a titolo definitivo. Si lavora sullo stipendio di Lopez.
> 
> Il Milan sembra aver scelto il nuovo portiere.



Finalmente un portiere tra i pali!!spero arrivi presto l ufficialità .


----------



## Frikez (8 Agosto 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Tra i primi 5 al mondo.
> Speriamo possa garantire 3 anni ad alti livelli



Primi 5? 

È un buon portiere ma non è mai stato un fenomeno, Neuer, Buffon, Courtois, Handanovic, lo stesso Julio Cesar sono portieri di alto livello.


----------



## Tobi (8 Agosto 2014)

Buffon è in netto calo, idem julio cesar, sopra di lui solo Neuer e Courtois al momento, alla pari di Handanivic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ora non esageriamo, è un ottimo portiere ma non un fenomeno.



Tra i primi 5 sicuro.
Neuer e Courtois avanti di brutto a tutti. Poi:
De Gea, Sirigu, Weindefeller, Handanovic e Diego Lopez.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Tra i primi 5 al mondo.
> Speriamo possa garantire 3 anni ad alti livelli



concordo. Prendiamo un grande portiere che potrebbe giocare titolare in diverse big d'europa (come d'altronde ha fatto nelle ultime due stagioni).


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Primi 5?
> 
> È un buon portiere ma non è mai stato un fenomeno, Neuer, Buffon, Courtois, Handanovic, lo stesso Julio Cesar sono portieri di alto livello.



Io toglierei Buffon e Cesar e metterei gente come Ter Stegen. Adesso non voglio dire che valga come Keylor Navas ma siamo lì.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, l'accordo con il Real è già stato trovato. Il giocatore arriverà a parametro 0 con dei bonus. Manca solo l'intesa con il giocatore. Quillon, agente del portiere del Real Madrid, arriverà questa notte a Forte dei Marmi. si può chiudere, sulla base di un triennale.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *



Ottimo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *


Non ci credo. Dopo 4 anni potremmo forse tornare a fare un acquisto degno del nostro club. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Ale (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Diego Lopez è vicinissimo al Milan. L'agente arriverà a Forte dei Marmi in nottata, e domani vedrà Galliani. Diego Lopez arriverà al Milan a parametro zero. Il Milan pagherà al Real Madrid solo dei bonus. Resta solo da trovare l'accordo per lo stipendio del portiere. Si può chiudere già domani. *



ottimo dai


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sky, l'agente di Diego Lopez sarebbe intenzionato a chiedere alla società rossonera un contratto triennale per il suo assistito.*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'agente di Diego Lopez sarebbe intenzionato a chiedere alla società rossonera un contratto triennale per il suo assistito.*


Ma subito, sperando che lui venga incontro a noi per l'ingaggio.


----------



## Heaven (9 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo bene


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Agosto 2014)

Lopez. Lopez. Diego Lopez solo per distignuerlo dagli altri millemila calciatori di cognome Lopez. Ma se se si parla solo di lui o se c'è solo lui in squadra alora lo si chiama o per nome o per cognome: o Diego, o Lopez. Idem per Thiago Silva e Diego Costa eccetera!


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'agente di Diego Lopez sarebbe intenzionato a chiedere alla società rossonera un contratto triennale per il suo assistito.*



Lecito, ma credo un biennale con opzione per il terzo sia cosa più giusta


----------



## pennyhill (9 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'agente di Diego Lopez sarebbe intenzionato a chiedere alla società rossonera un contratto triennale per il suo assistito.*



Era scontato che almeno nella durata non avrebbe fatto rinunce, mantenendo la scadenza che a Madrid.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Agosto 2014)

*Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, su Diego Lopez ci sarebbe anche il Genoa. Il quotidiano sportivo riporta una frase di Preziosi: "Ho i soldi per pagargli l'ingaggio, non ci sarebbe nessun problema".*


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo il quotidiano madrileno AS, l'accordo Milan-Lopez potrebbe essere chiuso oggi, grazie all'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Jose Maria Quillon, manager del portiere merengue.
*
_Foto dal sito di AS:_







*Sul tema Diego Lopez-Milan anche Sportmediaset che conferma che il portiere iberica sia molto vicino al Milan e nonostante l'iniziale richiesta di 4 mln annui netti, il fatto che Quillon sia arrivato a Forte dei Marmi per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera, sta a significare la disponibilità dell'entourage del merengue di trovare l'accordo, col Milan che intende non andare oltre di molto ai 5 lordi paventati in questi giorni. Oramai siamo vicini alla conclusione dell'affare e Lopez potrebbe essere il regalo perfetto per la retroguardia rossonera*.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, su Diego Lopez ci sarebbe anche il Genoa. Il quotidiano sportivo riporta una frase di Preziosi: "Ho i soldi per pagargli l'ingaggio, non ci sarebbe nessun problema".*



Preziosi versione troll 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano madrileno AS, l'accordo Milan-Lopez potrebbe essere chiuso oggi, grazie all'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Jose Maria Quillon, manager del portiere merengue.
> *
> _Foto dal sito di AS:_



speriamo di chiudere davvero oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano madrileno AS, l'accordo Milan-Lopez potrebbe essere chiuso oggi, grazie all'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Jose Maria Quillon, manager del portiere merengue.
> *
> _Foto dal sito di AS:_
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'agente di Diego Lopez sarebbe intenzionato a chiedere alla società rossonera un contratto triennale per il suo assistito.*



Triennale va bene, l'importante è che non chieda più di 2,5 che già sono tanti.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Triennale va bene, l'importante è che non chieda più di 2,5 che già sono tanti.



sarebbe tanto oltre ma se pensiamo che abbiamo grazie a galliani certe pippe a 4 milioni all anno il diritto lo avrebbe eccome di prenderli.
Poi il portiere fa reparto da solo,per me è un ruolo importantissimo e per lui alzerei il limite a 3 milioni più di chiudere l affare ,magari tramite dei bonus.La cosa sbagliata è arrivare ad agosto con 3 pessimi portieri...io mi chiedo,a parte la tournè americana,come potevano pensare di iniziare la stagione con gabriel agazzi e abbiati.Agazzi lo dicevamo d mesi qui che era un acquisto insensato...gabriel non so come lo vogliano fare crescere senza farlo giocare e abbiati era da lasciare libero già l anno scorso...
A volte mi piacerebbe davvero che galliani leggesse i post qui dentro...riuscirebbe a risollevarsi parecchio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano madrileno AS, l'accordo Milan-Lopez potrebbe essere chiuso oggi, grazie all'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Jose Maria Quillon, manager del portiere merengue.
> *
> _Foto dal sito di AS:_
> 
> ...



Non mi pare vero, caldeggio questo acquisto da mesi, nettamente il migliore su piazza per qualità-prezzo.

Poi l'età permette comunque di provare e puntare su Gori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Incontro in corso con Galliani- agente Lopez e intermediari, possibile che sia presente anche Inzaghi, contatti telefonici per entrambe le parti (Galliani con Berlusconi e agente Lopez con il suo assistito).*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Triennale va bene, l'importante è che non chieda più di 2,5 che già sono tanti.



Dai, triennale a 2,5 è perfetto. Per me vanno bene pure 3,5-4. I Scandali sono darli a Robinho, Mexes.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Incontro in corso con Galliani- agente Lopez e intermediari, possibile che sia presente anche Inzaghi, contatti telefonici per entrambe le parti (Galliani con Berlusconi e agente Lopez con il suo assistito).*



*Di Marzio: è fatta Per Diego Lopez al Milan siamo ai dettagli.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/diego-lopez-al-milan-e-fatta-vt20331.html#post522989


----------

